# adding a second zone to a house



## benbak (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi

my name is Ben and I'm new to this forum, willing to learn more about boilers and heating

I'm trying to add a second zone to my house to heat up the basement, and I ran all the necessary pipes all around the basement, but I needed some help with wiring the zone valves. 

my boiler is an arcoleader that is used as both a house heater and a water heater. I'm attaching a picture to give you an idea of what I have.

I'm planning to cut the pipe coming out of the boiler and then add two zone valves in parallel. the zone valves are Taco 3 wires valves. I found this diagram http://www.taco-hvac.com/uploads/FileLibrary/102-111A_EBV.pdf but I'm not sure where the T & T wires go. how do I connect these valves with all these aquastats if I'm not mistaken

any help is greatly appreciated

Thanks

Ben


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

You can't do it.'

It will boil over and explode. 

The radiation needs to be a above the boiler, so atmospheric pressure will lower the boiling point. 

Better take it out, and use electric base board.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

